# Notice to ALL foreigners placing orders with Grey Group



## zushwa (Jan 4, 2011)

RANT ON:

We have 2 countries that are collectively becoming a  bigger pain in our ass than it's worth to deal with you.  Our new web  store software will allow us to block individuals as well as entire  countries.  If you have questions about your orders, contact us, don't  file PayPal disputes.  Don't give us ultimatums.  Don't ship back  products for refunds without contacting us prior to the box showing up  at the shop.  We don't partial ship international orders unless it's a  special case or additional shipping is arranged.

We have our own  country's servicemen waiting for lifesaving equipment and although they  may not be happy about it, they call us, email us, hit us on live chat,  stop in the store, SOMETHING.  They don't file 6-8 disputes a month.   I'm not saying you don't have needs, I'm not even saying you're second  class citizens, because, to be honest, you aren't citizens of our  country, and my loyalties will ALWAYS be with my brothers.  I'm saying  we have TOO MANY problems with 2 specific countries.

France and  Japan, you are one shitty order away from being blocked.  This isn't an  isolated incident, but cumulative of several years worth of  transactions.  Don't let your fellow countryman fuck it up for everyone.   Realize the list of countries we already won't do business with is  relatively long because of credit card fraud issues and because, well,  we don't like most muslim nations. 

This post may cost us  business.  I understand that.  Notice I didn't say anything about the  Brits, Aussies, Dutch, Germans, or ANYONE else except the two previously  mentioned countries.  We do appreciate all our customers, but enough is  enough.

I suppose I should put a smiley face or some other clever emoticon to express that I'm kind of kidding...almost...not really....

RANT OFF.

Thanks for letting me bitch.

Josh
(w)910.323.4739
www.greygrouptraining.com


----------



## policemedic (Jan 4, 2011)

You, sir, truly need an assertiveness class.  Come out of your shell and tell us how you really feel!


----------



## Muppet (Jan 4, 2011)

Tell em brother.

F.M.


----------



## JBS (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't tell what you're trying to say, with all that beating around the bush.


----------



## Headshot (Jan 4, 2011)

So that was Canada and Tennessee?


----------



## x SF med (Jan 4, 2011)

Josh, are there issues with a couple of countries?  i don't think you were very clear, bro....


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 4, 2011)

Headshot said:


> So that was Canada and Tennessee?



I hear there's a lot of credit card fraud coming from Tennessee these days. ;)

As a foreigner, I completely agree with this rant and I would never expect any special treatment for orders.  It's a lot of BS for me to get shit across the border but I'm sure it's even worse for the shipper.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 4, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> I hear there's a lot of credit card fraud coming from Tennessee these days. ;)



most of it comes from Canada...  French Canada....


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 4, 2011)

x SF med said:


> most of it comes from Canada...  French Canada....



I hate those fuckers... if we could only build a wall...


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 4, 2011)

I am about to run on a quick trip through Japan and France.  Can I arrange for some friends to order my shit and have it shipped there while I am away??

Nice rant.  And Fuck em.


----------



## Etype (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah, and I'm gonna stop going to Miyabi and stop drinking French Vanilla creamer.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 4, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> I hate those fuckers... if we could only build a wall...


----------



## Centermass (Jan 5, 2011)

Headshot said:


> So that was Canada and Tennessee?



More like Kentucky and Chicago.


----------



## zushwa (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys.  While I'm in the offending mood I might as well post this:


----------



## Boon (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome shirt


----------



## Poccington (Jan 5, 2011)

I was in France last week, I'm convinced it's completely populated by dickheads.

That second shirt is the shit!


----------



## Boon (Jan 5, 2011)

Poccington said:


> I was in France last week, I'm convinced it's completely populated by dickheads.
> 
> That second shirt is the shit!



I think that's the back of the "first shirt"


----------



## Poccington (Jan 5, 2011)

Well in that case, the shirt in general is the shit!


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 5, 2011)

zushwa said:


> Thanks for the support guys.  While I'm in the offending mood I might as well post this:



I may want one of those shirts.  lol


----------



## policemedic (Jan 5, 2011)

I definitely do. I think it's still safe to order from my Commonwealth :)


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 5, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> I may want one of those shirts.  lol



Better have one of your American friends order it, lol.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 5, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Better have one of your American friends order it, lol.



lol  I think I'm gonna have to get a PO Box across the border...


----------



## 0699 (Jan 5, 2011)

http://stores.greygrouptraining.com...2&oem=GREY+GROUP+TRAINING&searchpath=86787018

Is there a discount if we order through here?


----------



## zushwa (Jan 5, 2011)

http://stores.greygrouptraining.com/-strse-3662/SAME-SHIT-DIFFERENT-DAY/Detail.bok


----------



## zushwa (Jan 5, 2011)

0699, because you're a Marine, and I know you guys like a challenge, I'll let you read a bit and answer your own question.  Cool?  :)


----------



## 0699 (Jan 6, 2011)

zushwa said:


> 0699, because you're a Marine, and I know you guys like a challenge, I'll let you read a bit and answer your own question. Cool? :)



Never mind then.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 6, 2011)

zushwa said:


> 0699, because you're a Marine, and I know you guys like a challenge, I'll let you read a bit and answer your own question. Cool? :)



LMAO

PWNED!!!!!!

LL


----------



## x SF med (Jan 6, 2011)

zushwa said:


> Thanks for the support guys. While I'm in the offending mood I might as well post this:



Josh...  I think that's a misspelling...  shouldn't that be Shi'ite?


----------



## 0699 (Jan 6, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> LMAO
> 
> PWNED!!!!!!
> 
> LL



Not really, since he didn't make a sale...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 7, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> lol I think I'm gonna have to get a PO Box across the border...



So he knows we only put up with him for comic relief....   He's both Bob and Doug MacKenzie on the boards, eh ya hoser, where's the beer, eh?


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 7, 2011)

x SF med said:


> So he knows we only put up with him for comic relief....   He's both Bob and Doug MacKenzie on the boards, eh ya hoser, where's the beer, eh?



The beers in the fridge... ;)  that reminds me that I need to go get more in case I get snowed in.


----------



## zushwa (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry if I came across as a little hostile, but that's the general mood around here.....  :)


----------



## zushwa (Jan 7, 2011)

0699 said:


> Not really, since he didn't make a sale...



Dude, I'm just busting your balls.  I thought Marines had a sense of humor???


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 7, 2011)

zushwa said:


> Dude, I'm just busting your balls. I thought Marines had a sense of humor???



He must be running low on light bulbs to munch on, that always make them Jarheads a little humorless.

;)

LL


----------



## x SF med (Jan 7, 2011)

zushwa said:


> Dude, I'm just busting your balls. I thought Marines had a sense of humor???





LibraryLady said:


> He must be running low on light bulbs to munch on, that always make them Jarheads a little humorless.
> 
> ;)
> 
> LL



Or somebody stole his match and he knows there's a h&w coming up...  soon.


----------



## Nicholas (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow.. This is the first time I heard the Jap on the sh*t list...

I've been ordering from GG for a while.. They have great customer service... and the shipping is excellent.. I hope you never put my countries on the black list.. It that happen, please tell me which individual is responsible and I'll personally go find them and sort it out 

Nicholas
(Waiting patiently for the new CP carrier to be put on the site )


----------

